# The Dark Side of the Horse Industry



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Arabians aren't gaited, you know.

Otherwise, your article is decently written.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

A bit of a correction...
In your gingering section.
Arabians are not gaited horses.

Good information otherwise. Any industry that involves people has a dark side to it somewhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

*Problems exist when human desire outweighs the human conscience.*

Shortened the sentence and now it can apply to dang near every problem in the world ...

*sigh*


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Gingering I believe has been banned. Along time ago when I showed a mare of mine one of the judges ran their hand down her dock to see if she would cup her tail, she did. She has a natural pretty tail carriage. Anyhoo, I agree with the others, good article just needs a few tweaks.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

You nailed it on the spot.. :/


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It's disgusting what people think is okay. Let's turn the tables and hit your legs, shove ginger in your anus, and sore your feet so you step like a ridiculous clown.

Sheesh.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't take it as saying Arabians are gaited. It said most often seen in gaited horses and especially it was common in Arabians. Its amazing what people get fixated on and nitpik someones post.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Eclipse295 said:


> Gingering: Again seen most often in gaited horses, *Arabians in particular*, gingering entails applying ginger, a caustic substance to the anus of a horse so that it is uncomfortable to place its tail down in the area.


The bolded phrase follows, 'seen most often in gaited horses' implies that Arabians are gaited. Whether or not the OP_ meant_ it to imply that is something else entirely. 

Regardless of actual INTENT that's how it appears, which makes the author seem less knowledgeable than they might actually be.

It's not 'nitpicking'. If someone has what appears to be false facts in their essay, the rest of it may be suspect as well.

At best it's very awkward phrasing. At worst, the author appears uneducated concerning Arabians.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I actually appreciate the criticism, I'm still working on my essay writing. I didn't mean to imply Arabians were gaited, However I do see how that it seems like I did. 
Thank You!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

If the association stop given out money and other prize for those type of horses then would be no need to do those thing to horses but the judges keep saying that is what they like here is your prize :?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Arabians are forbidden from gingering and have been for years. However, I haven't gone to a single show that I don't see somebody with a toothbrush up somebody's rectum or in the female parts. Now they're using Capsaicin for the same purpose. I just recently read that a trainer had been suspended and fined because he was caught using pepper spray on a horse's backside. No matter how many loopholes we think we've closed, someone always finds another way to do the same heinous thing. 

Western Pleasure folks tie heads up to tire out the necks, so the heads hang nice and low. They put 2 inch PVC pipe in their mouths so they won't play with their bits in the ring. 

The Saddleseat horses, especially in English Pleasure and Park, have ridiculous shoe packages on their feet just like the TWH's but ask anyone involved with Arabians and they'll swear we don't sore our horses..........eeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmm yeah, and I have a bridge to sell in Lake Havasu.......

It pretty disgusting what we'll do for a stinkin' ribbon or rose garland.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*MODERATING*
Some posts have been removed from this thread as we felt it was the most appropriate thing to do
I don't want to discuss the action here but if anyone, including those members who posted them does want to discuss why then please start a Talk to the Team thread


Jaydee


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

So, at the end of the day, the winner is selected by subjective opinion as well.

"The judge likes X".

I field trialed beagles for 25 years or more. It got to the point where I wasn't running dogs I liked to hunt with, because they couldn't win.

GF seems to want to dabble in "fun shows". I have a feeling I know where that leads....this horse isn't good enough so now I need a better horse....

I'm guessing I went through 150 dogs in my 25 years....looking for that special dog...

I'm not going to do it with my horses......I won't put them, or myself, through it...when at the end of the day, really, all I'd accomplish is paying someone for their opinion on my horse....which really doesn't matter to me...

If I were going to compete, it would be a timed event where the judges have little chance to interject themselves into the outcome....


----------



## Jesse T (Dec 14, 2017)

"I think fashon is the wickedist thing humans ever devised " 

- black beauty


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

> Rollkur: The process used mainly in dressage horses, but also occasionally seen in other disciplines, includes the hyperflexion of a horse’s neck. It can cause abnormal bone growth on the back of the skull, and can teach the horse to avoid the riders aids by going behind the bit, while placing the horse severely on the forehand.


This is incorrect. I have never heard of "bone growth" due to rollkur. It is harmful for the horse BECAUSE it puts them in a position of "learned helplessness" and can cut off the air supply, hence "blue tongue," and can lead to NECK ARTHRITIS in horses worked this way for a very, very long time. The rider ASKS for behind the bit, the horse does not do this to avoid but is pulled into it on purpose. And yes, you are right that they are on the forehand.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Mod Note*
This is a very old thread so might not be worth resurrecting


----------

